# Shed some pounds, drop the med's



## seasoned (Nov 10, 2011)

I was not really over weight (210, 6'2"), but with the on set of later years upon me, my doctor put me on high blood pressure and high cholesterol medication 4 years ago. 

Problem is, if I would dehydrate a bit from lack of drinking enough water during the day, the night cramps, from the high blood pressure pills would cause me to jump out of bed. 

Two months ago I decided to clean up my diet a bit, "on my own", and the results are a 15 pound drop in weight and a large drop in blood pressure, . Without mentioning it to my doctor I also cut my cholesterol pill in half. A blood test the other day revealed a favorable count so for the time being I am going to drop both med's and see how my next test in 6 months does. 


Although I am in no way suggesting this for anyone else, I just thought I would share the weight loss part and the favorable results that accrued. 

Looking to get some more miles out of this old body of mine........................


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 10, 2011)

Good Job its amazing how much meds could be dropped just by taking better care of diets.  My father was over weight had high blood pressure, cholesterol, and diabetes and was taking meds for all of them.  He began walking, and eatting better lost 50 pounds and is now off all his meds.


----------



## HammockRider (Nov 10, 2011)

Congratulations! I've had a similar success in cutting meds through weight-loss and it's a great feeling. But if you don't mind I have to caution you about discontinuing blood pressure meds on your own. I tried that and was rewarded with a ride in an ambulance to the ER. I know different BP meds have different effects on the body and yours may be safe to just discontinue for all I know. But it's something you should be very cautious about.

  And keep up the good work. Guys like you are an inspiration to (slightly) younger guys like me.


----------



## Master Dan (Nov 10, 2011)

Just remember that in many cases high blood presure is genetic and cannot be controled with only diet also you need to keep a digital log 3 or more times a day on blood presure with a self test unit the night cramps can be for several reason beyond water how is your salt intake one meal or lots of soy sauce can set it off? One of my senior students hates meds went off everything and switched to Atkins like diet even monitors his urine output on his computer 24hours a day really lost alot of weight and blood presure went down but it seems he has no happiness and to me looks to thin? Also we need helathy cholestoral too. all of you can go for free to your local hospital health organization called CAMP and have free blood testing every six months with diet and other suggestions this is one of my main non profit grant funding sources I use to fund TKD equipment.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 10, 2011)

HammockRider said:


> Congratulations! I've had a similar success in cutting meds through weight-loss and it's a great feeling. But if you don't mind I have to caution you about discontinuing blood pressure meds on your own. I tried that and was rewarded with a ride in an ambulance to the ER. I know different BP meds have different effects on the body and yours may be safe to just discontinue for all I know. But it's something you should be very cautious about.
> 
> And keep up the good work. Guys like you are an inspiration to (slightly) younger guys like me.



On my way out the door but your comment made me stop and check BP as I have been doing a few times a day since quiting them. 114/83.
I was taking Hydrochlorothiazide 12.5 which is a water pill, I'm told.
Anyway, thanks for the input.


----------



## Master Dan (Nov 10, 2011)

just a quick not Id be interested in what you eat daily and for the week and what your training program is


----------



## seasoned (Nov 10, 2011)

Master Dan said:


> Just remember that in many cases high blood presure is genetic and cannot be controled with only diet also you need to keep a digital log 3 or more times a day on blood presure with a self test unit the night cramps can be for several reason beyond water how is your salt intake one meal or lots of soy sauce can set it off? One of my senior students hates meds went off everything and switched to Atkins like diet even monitors his urine output on his computer 24hours a day really lost alot of weight and blood presure went down but it seems he has no happiness and to me looks to thin? Also we need helathy cholestoral too. all of you can go for free to your local hospital health organization called CAMP and have free blood testing every six months with diet and other suggestions this is one of my main non profit grant funding sources I use to fund TKD equipment.


Over the past 6 months I started taking olive oil plus flax seed oil in my protein drink every morning. Also have you ever heard of Kefir?
This is also something I started 3 weeks ago which I feel has helped by weight loss along with cleaning up the diet.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 10, 2011)

Master Dan said:


> just a quick not Id be interested in what you eat daily and for the week and what your training program is


Have to run, but will give you a list later. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 10, 2011)

This is music to my ears, my friend as it is just the course of action I have been pondering myself.  The blood pressure drugs the quack has me on are causing me to exist in a fog of confusion, as if my IQ has suddenly dropped about fifty points, as well as making me overly emotional {never a good thing in an Englishman :lol:}.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 10, 2011)

seasoned said:


> I was not really over weight (210, 6'2"), but with the on set of later years upon me, my doctor put me on high blood pressure and high cholesterol medication 4 years ago.
> 
> Problem is, if I would dehydrate a bit from lack of drinking enough water during the day, the night cramps, from the high blood pressure pills would cause me to jump out of bed.
> 
> ...



Years ago a doctor put me on a heart medication because of a palpation and all it did was make me gain weight. I even asked the Doctor what Rocket Scientist made a heat medication that makes you gain weight, that seems just plain wrong. I stopped taking the meds and went to a specialist that said I should have never been put on that med in the first place.


----------



## Master Dan (Nov 10, 2011)

Olive oil is great I mix it with yogurt and walnuts for breakfast tastes great, I use MSM and Artholife as two new supplements


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 10, 2011)

It's certainly true that a lot of healthcare issues can be directly attributed to lifestyle choices. And believe me, we spend a TON of time trying to get people to change. Unfortunately, it's easier (and in many ways safer) to give them a pill. Drs have been sued for saying 'you're fat, lose weight and (your knees will stop hurting, your blood pressure will come down, etc).' I've had parents call and gripe to the hospitals pt rep because I point out to them that their children are 7 times more likely to have asthma and 20 times more likely to grow up to be smokers. Or because I've said 'if you don't want to wear a helmet, that's fine. It's your body. But please sign your organ donor card. Maybe the people who get them will take better care of them.'

Kudos to you for making changes to decrease or eliminate your need for meds. However, you really should not be doing this on your own. Many medicines need to be tapered off, not simply stopped. And you need to have a plan to monitor your results. One that you will stick with.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 10, 2011)

Master Dan said:


> Olive oil is great I mix it with yogurt and walnuts for breakfast tastes great, I use MSM and Artholife as two new supplements


*
Mix together with milk in the morning, and drink.*
Olive oil
Flaxseed oil
Walnuts
Pumpkin seeds
Whey protein isolate
2% Milk 8oz
½ half banana 
½ kiwi

I was doing this every morning and it would take me into mid afternoon. When I added all the calories, it was crazy because of the oils and the walnuts. 
The weight came off when I started to do this every other day with oatmeal and one pouched egg on the off day. For lunch I precook chicken and nibble on raw veggies through out the day. 
At night it is some form of meat (chicken, beef or fish) with veggies, lots of veggies. Very little starch and very little carbs as in breads, crackers, cookies and the like. I still like my coffee in the morning but with honey instead of sugar, and no cream. The only other drink I have is spring water.
I have dedicated my life to martial arts, and supplement with weights and treadmill.

I don't want to be the guy that took martial arts years ago, but, the guy that maintained himself and was an example of fit living in later years.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 10, 2011)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's certainly true that a lot of healthcare issues can be directly attributed to lifestyle choices. And believe me, we spend a TON of time trying to get people to change. Unfortunately, it's easier (and in many ways safer) to give them a pill. Drs have been sued for saying 'you're fat, lose weight and (your knees will stop hurting, your blood pressure will come down, etc).' I've had parents call and gripe to the hospitals pt rep because I point out to them that their children are 7 times more likely to have asthma and 20 times more likely to grow up to be smokers. Or because I've said 'if you don't want to wear a helmet, that's fine. It's your body. But please sign your organ donor card. Maybe the people who get them will take better care of them.'
> 
> _*Kudos to you for making changes to decrease or eliminate your need for meds. However, you really should not be doing this on your own. Many medicines need to be tapered off, not simply stopped. And you need to have a plan to monitor your results. One that you will stick with.*_



Thanks for the sound advice. 
I felt that the BP pill was a low dose 12.5 mg of hydrochlorothiazide that was prescribed because of a slightly high BP reading. The 15 pound loss in weight seems to have done the trick more then the pill, and no side effects. I do monitor the BP at home everyday, and will definitely start the meds again if things look bad.

As for the 80mg Simvastatin I'm on for high cholesterol, I cut that pill in half, and I have been doing that over the past few months. My last test with the lower dose put my reading in a good range. My thought process is to drop it because they are checking my blood every 6 months or so anyway.

Thanks for your input..............


----------



## seasoned (Nov 10, 2011)

HammockRider said:


> Congratulations! I've had a similar success in cutting meds through weight-loss and it's a great feeling. But if you don't mind I have to caution you about discontinuing blood pressure meds on your own. I tried that and was rewarded with a ride in an ambulance to the ER. I know different BP meds have different effects on the body and yours may be safe to just discontinue for all I know. But it's something you should be very cautious about.
> 
> *And keep up the good work. *Guys like you are an inspiration to (slightly) younger guys like me.



Thanks for the kudos. My philosophy is, if we talk the talk, then we need to walk the walk. No matter how OLD _*we*_ are.


----------



## crushing (Mar 7, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> This is music to my ears, my friend as it is just the course of action I have been pondering myself. The blood pressure drugs the quack has me on are causing me to exist in a fog of confusion, as if my IQ has suddenly dropped about fifty points, as well as making me overly emotional {never a good thing in an Englishman :lol:}.



Are you sure it's the medicine? Or, are you spending too much time in the political threads here? :lol:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 7, 2012)

seasoned said:


> I don't want to be the guy that took martial arts years ago, but, the guy that maintained himself and was an example of fit living in later years.


Bravo, sir.  I understand the sentiment completely.
Unfortunately, I also discontinued my meds about a year ago, and while I had a great summer, during the fall I unexplainably (to me) gained weight and grew more and more tired.  January 4th, I wound up in the ER, and in four days they drained 25 pounds of fluid out of me (intravenous diuretics).  My EF is 15-20 (they can't accurately tell when it's that low).  Since then I've been working on losing more weight and on cardiac rehab.  All in all, I wish I'd stuck with the meds.
By the way, I take fish oil for cholesterol, and mine is 113 (checked in hospital).  You might also want to check out safflower oil.  I just started using it, and am hoping for good results.  
Good luck with the training and diet.


----------

